# Cast Your vote for the best Casting "big" Conventional on this thread.



## Guest (Apr 30, 2003)

I am getting into the heavier conventional reels now. I am fishing the Bosphorus and Dardenel straits in Turkey and there is big current and deep blue water... I am going to be needing to cast far and be able to crank back 8 and bait without "reel creek"...

I would like to have a mag on the reel cause I am the "backlash king!"...

Here are the reels I have been looking into.. please cast your vote for which one you think is the best (but please use your own personal experience as the criteria for your vote note what you have read or heard)
Here is a list of reels that are touted as good casting big water conventional reels.. please vote on these or add your own model...
For the sake of clarity lets keep them all CT models without levelwind..

heres the list...

ABU CT 7500 CT BIG GAME (black side plates)
ABU CT 7500 CT Normal (blue side plates)
Daiwa 30 Slosh (new and old models)
Daiwa 30 Slosh (with a mag conversion added)
Daiwa 30 Grandwave ZA (is it tough casting surf reel or just pretty*)
PENN 535 MAG (The english made special edition sold through Veals)
The newell 239

and any others you may want to add...

Lets get to the bottom of this... personal experience reviews only please...if you used one or own one please share your views..

Cast your vote and share your experienece and views on the big gun conventionals of the surf.. please feel free to add any other models that would fit the bill as well..


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

blue 7500 or the 525mag have both and use both, good distance and both hold ample amount of 20 lb or less line


----------



## George Gravier (Oct 28, 1999)

Awesome John
Ive used all those reels except the newell. Those are all good choices. My favorite out of your list is the old slosh 30. If your looking for alot of line capacity and distance abu 9000 fits the bill if you can find one.......tight lines......geo


----------



## Lars (Mar 24, 2003)

I have a Newell 235-5. It certainly does the job, but it has no cast control whatsoever and you have to rely on your thumb to prevent backlashes. In addition, I found that the Newell's graphite spool will easily burn your thumb unless you protect it with some masking tape or something.


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

6500C3CT(blue), 7500C3CT(blue), Daiwa 30SHV, 525 Mag, have em all, and they all cast great with 14-20# Sufix.


----------



## Big EL (Apr 8, 2002)

For distance and retrieval speed,durability,ease of maintainence and having enough line left on the spool to fight the fish with after the big cast and a great drag the Slosh30X is a great choice. The only difference I see in the grandwave is a bigger handle and a louder clicker


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

John , how far do you need to cast , what size fish are you targeting and lb test line do you plan on using .Do you need 8oz or would a spudnik style lead hold better or do you drift the bait on the bottom. What rod are you using?


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2003)

Conman good questions buddy...

I am going to use 25 pound to 30 pound "Berkley Iron Silk Mono", I will mount the reel on a Purglass 400 series rod and yes I can get away with and prefer the breakaway sinkers.... 

Will face lots of swift current and deep water... will need to cast over 140 yards with 8 and bait... (will use the clip down Emglish style rigs)

I enjoy a mag for safety and was leaning to the Penn 535 mag but there are many people who love the ABU 7500 CT and ABU 7500 CT Big Game reels and really swear by them...

I am about as confused as can be and am on the verge of buying every stinken one of these reels and trying them out myself!

So please keep those recomendations coming folks or else there will be a mess of reels for sale on this forum real soon.


----------



## CrackerBob (Oct 21, 2002)

AJ, I have a 535 Knobby Mag that Blackbeard brought over for me when he came to the Florida Expo last month. It's an extremely good casting reel. For my purposes I can't think of a better big fish reel.

CrackerBob


----------



## Billr (May 26, 2002)

AJ. geo has the one. a 9000 abu. a friend of uses it above all others for drum. ryan at hatterass jacks has them.


----------



## Ardmore Bill (Feb 4, 2001)

Welcome Awesome!!!! glad to see you here on P&S as well as those other sites.


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

AJ, one consideration is that the butt diameter of the Purglass is fairly large. If you are mounting a Daiwa on it, you might have a difficult time holding the spool with 8nbait. The ABU has a slightly lower profile making it easier to hold. 

If you go with the ABU, be sure to change the drag washers out to the smoothies as soon as you get the reel.

The Penn 535 might be your ticket. Great drag, good retrieve and a mag solution can be added fairly simply.


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

John , my vote would be buy them all but I am a renowned Tackle Ho , If you have to pick one reel I would go with the Penn 535mag


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2003)

Wow... this board is graced by some very serious casters...!!!!

I see many "esteemed" senior casters here and I feel very lucky to have feedback from such prominent surf brethren.

Thank you gentleman...

I just want to know if anyone else has heard the rumours about the new Big 7000 series maged Abu's coming out?

Is it just a rumour or has anyone else heard this?


----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

if you can find one a penn 990..


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Hi Awesome John,

Last October Peter Thain used a Penn 980 and I used a ABU 7500CTC3 for fishing the OBX. If tuned correctly both of these reels will cast the neccessary distances, unless you want 650' and bait then you'llbe looking towards the 6500's or the 525Mags.

Penn have the Bomb proof build, while ABU work like a Wrist watch.

Led.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2003)

I just got quoted $280 for the Daiwa Slosh 30 plus mag concerstion and $40 handling...

Nice chunk of change.....

I am leaning towards the English 525 Mag...

But I would love a ABU 7500CT "Mag" (if the rumours are true)


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2003)

I just wanted to thank everyone for their input on this thread.. great answers from some very knowledgable casters..

Thanks everyone for your help..


----------



## fishwagon (Sep 25, 2002)

John I got to travel down the Turkish coast 15 years ago. It felt timeless. I am curious what you might catch, so I would like to hear how it goes.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2003)

the fishing used to be great... but now its fished out unfortunately...

Still some species to be caught though...

Tuna, Black sea fluke... some bass... baracuda.. jacks... sheepshead... but you gopt to work hard for em...


----------

